# Netzteillüfter austauschen



## Moleman (8. November 2004)

Hi,
hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem.
Mir erscheint wie vielen anderen PC Besitzern mein Netzteillüfter ein wenig zu laut. So jetzt habe ich mir gedacht den Lüfter sollte man sicher auch ganz leicht auswechseln können. Jetzt habe ich schon seit längerem ein be quiet! 80mmx80mm Lüfter mit 1850rpm rumliegen und wollte fragen ob es zu komplikationen mit der temperatur kommen könnte im Netzteil, wenn ich den einfach so asutausche? 
Mein Netzteil ist übrigens ein 300W von Ultron.

ciao
MoleII


----------



## alois (8. November 2004)

Pfui Ultron  hatten mal Switches von, gar nicht mein Fall.

Ich denke da gibt es keine Probleme, denk aber dran dass die Garantie flöten geht


----------

